# Blue Tetras



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was in walmart today and I always check their tanks and they had some kind of blue tetra I forget the name now they were the bigger ones not like the neons they looked dyed to me has anybody seen these. Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://fish.bevilacqua.us/images/november2006/painted_white_tetra.jpg

this but blue?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Maybe Boehlkea fredcochui

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/characins/blue-tetra/100133.asp


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Like Pablos pic but really blue I think they are selling selling dyed fish.They were like a baby blue colour.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Like Pablos pic but really blue I think they are selling selling dyed fish.They were like a baby blue colour.


ya those are_ "Dyedus bullshitus"_

Any time u see this bullcrapp do what I do, find the manager and freak. "How dare you have so little respect as to sell dyed fish Im disgusted Im going to tell everyone I know you sicken me etc etc"

works every time.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> I was in walmart today and I always check their tanks and they had some kind of blue tetra I forget the name now they were the bigger ones not like the neons they looked dyed to me has anybody seen these. Pat.


Also please refrain from looking at walmart fish.

Hopefully theyll stop selling them


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

We have Mac's at Pj's... I had never seen them before... lol


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> We have Mac's at Pj's... I had never seen them before... lol


I just saw them at Dragon about 2 weeks ago. If the were bigger I would have bought some.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought some of these from Menagerie maybe a month or so ago. They are quite hardy, although they tend to want to break the surface of the water more than other tetras. Yea so I had a few that needed scraping off the floor. But nice fish all around.


----------

